

Why I hate the phrase "You must have a lot of free time on your hands" - dailo10
http://www.alexandershen.com/blog/2014/1/28/make365-a-short-essay-about-why-i-hate-the-phrase-you-must-h.html#.UuhJtWQo5NS

======
cordite
People say that to me so often, just because I have many small projects that I
am using to teach myself things.

It feels like the other is saying that I don't have much weighing me down and
I am of paradoxically of less quality even though they see great quality in my
projects.

